# John (Juan) LaCoste



## Cthulhu (Feb 19, 2002)

Does anyone know if there is a bio on this man, other than the short bit in Inosanto's FMA book?  From what little I've read about the man, he seemed like a very interesting character, worthy of his own biography.

Cthulhu


----------

